# Grasshopper kill



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

What is the optimum time to put out Dimilin for grasshopper kill? I'm thinking about doing a weed, bug, light Nitrogen over all fields. Then coming back to hit hay fields with more N later.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

This should answer your question:

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/fletcher/programs/xmas/pesticides/labels/Dimilin-25w-label.pdf


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you know when my grasshoppers are in instar stage??? Lol


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Life cycle of a grasshopper:

http://animals.pawnation.com/grasshoppers-life-cycle-6298.html

Intar nymphs look like adults but without wings. They can jump but can't fly. From Utah State University: http://utahpests.usu.edu/ipm/htm/vegetables/vegetable-insect-disease/grasshopper-control


----------

